# Please read!!!



## MURRAY (May 2, 2006)

Needed, one big hearted person.
I am writing this on behalf of my brother and his daughter. My 10 year old neice was told in October last year that she had cancer and only has about a year or so to live. She has always liked reptiles and on finding of her illness we decided to get her a python. They are not well off and I also help support them through all this. We scraped together what money we had and made an enclossure and purchased her a Bredli which she had always wanted. Since she's had it she doesn't put it down. 
About a week ago she went down to Sydney for treatment and see the rest of the extended family. The last week I went to check on the snake and found that it had escaped. I have searched all weekend but have not found him anywhere, even putting out a live mouse in a cage to bring him out. I have since found where he escaped and fixed the problem. She does not know the snake has escaped.
What I am asking if there is anyone out there who would like to donate a Bredli to my neice Samantha as she will be returning in 3 weeks and money is to tight at the moment. If no one does this is fine but I thought I would give it a try. 
I can only check my computer a few times a day as this is a work computer so I will check this afternoon. For all who read this, thankyou for your time.


----------



## kahn_10 (May 2, 2006)

if i bred them i would give you one. thats a nice thing you have done!


----------



## MURRAY (May 2, 2006)

Thanks kahn.


----------



## Possum (May 2, 2006)

*Bredli*

Does it have to be a Bredli, maybe something similar looking?


----------



## FAY (May 2, 2006)

> Does it have to be a Bredli, maybe something similar looking?



What is similiar looking to a bredli? A RSP? hehe


----------



## Possum (May 2, 2006)

*Bredli*

I don't know! 
I am a Dragon person :roll: 
Thanx Fay just show how stupid I am


----------



## MURRAY (May 2, 2006)

Thanks possum, but I would like to get another Bredli so it does not dissapoint her to much.


----------



## Kersten (May 2, 2006)

Would it need to be the same age?? I don't know how to put this delicately....but are you going to try and pretend it's the same snake???? So people can have an idea about exactly what it is you're after.


----------



## Nome (May 2, 2006)

Might help as well if you put up a phone number you can be contacted on when you are not at work. Many more people come here at night.


----------



## MURRAY (May 2, 2006)

Firstly to you Kersten, I don't think we will be able to pretend it is the same snake as I think she is to smart for me. So a young snake that handles well would be nice. Now to you Nome. I don't have a private number and with my work number I share it with heaps of people. So if people could leave contact details on this means I would be able to contact them. This will be the last time I'll be on today so I will not be able to ckeck till tomorrow.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Kersten (May 2, 2006)

They usually are pretty quick on the uptake. Just needed to know for clarification. I'll have a look around for you.


----------



## davidfbarnes (May 2, 2006)

*Just a thought.......*

I may be shot down in flames for this but how about putting the hat around to buy one of True Blues if he has any left. I hear they are nice..... maybe we could twist his arm into paying half the freight fees?

I'd happily put $20 up.......

Anyone else?


----------



## peterescue (May 2, 2006)

May I suggest that someone in Darwin(member) be contacted to take the baton So to speak. There are plenty of breeders there so freight would not be an issue.
and, sorry to be the negative element Murray but it needs to be done., I would like some garuntee that your story is genuine.
Hope to see your reply soon.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 2, 2006)

as long as its legit, what the hell, who i am i to stop the wishes of a dying kid, least i can do.
so if no one in the nt can help out, ill send her one.


----------



## MrBredli (May 2, 2006)

That's nice of you TrueBlue, well done mate (again). By the way, would you believe my sister (who only has 6 weeks to live) has just noticed her albino olive has escaped also...? :wink:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 2, 2006)

good on you trueblue,you do your nick proud
baz


----------



## TrueBlue (May 2, 2006)

oh dear, theres one on the mrbredli, ill pack it in with the stimmies.


----------



## Kersten (May 2, 2006)

That's a beautiful thing to do Blue, you've got some awesome karma coming your way.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 2, 2006)

we'll contribute $20 towards freight if its legit TB


----------



## MrBredli (May 2, 2006)

Woohoo!!


----------



## MrBredli (May 2, 2006)

Oops.. i mean thank you TrueBlue, you've just made the last 6 weeks of her life alot less painful, thank you so much :cry:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 2, 2006)

Ya clown Mister! You crack me up!!

TB- just pm us to collect the $$ when you know something solid.


----------



## Pike01 (May 2, 2006)

I wouldnt give up on finding the original one, it hasnt been long, i think you have given up too easily. it will probably show up, you should be asking how to find this one first.Sorry to be negative.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 2, 2006)

cool, doing good deeds is as much fun as dirty deeds.


----------



## krusty (May 2, 2006)

great stuff TB ,i would have done the same thing if i breed bredlis.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 2, 2006)

TB  

I agree!


----------



## kahn_10 (May 2, 2006)

your a champion true blue !!!!


----------



## hugsta (May 2, 2006)

Good on you TB for doing that, but, I also agree with Peterescue, some proof would be nice. Anyone could come on here with that story and it is not the first time we have heard it, no offence meant.

MrBredli, I hope you don't have a sister.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (May 2, 2006)

true blue ill meet her if you like and see the enclosure and stuff and then pick the bredli up from AAE, but the only problem is im gone from the 8th for 2 weeks


----------



## TrueBlue (May 2, 2006)

cool.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (May 2, 2006)

so do you want me to?, im going one work experience for 1 week from 8th til 12th n then that saturday the 13th i leave for camp and then come bak on the 21 a sunday, i wont be stayin at my place durin work experience but i think my dad would pick it up, but im not sure...


----------



## Pike01 (May 2, 2006)

Dosen't this sound suss to anyone else, he/she dosen't have a phone and cant give her work number, you have to be contacted by them?????


----------



## TrueBlue (May 2, 2006)

yeah it would be good if you could met up with them and verifiy it for me then no worries ill be glad to help.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 2, 2006)

thats why i first said if it is legit, then no worries.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (May 2, 2006)

sorry mum just read over it and said to stay out of it and because it wouldnt be me because im leaving.... 

but if you still feel very giving when i get back you good always give one to a young herper as myself


----------



## Spike14 (May 2, 2006)

Your a champ and a half TrueBlue, Good on ya mate!


----------



## MrBredli (May 2, 2006)

hugst said:


> MrBredli, I hope you don't have a sister.



I do  

I've just started adding rat poison to all her meals, so in about 6 weeks time all should be sweet and the albino will be mine! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## aussiesnakelover (May 2, 2006)

lol mr b, im sorry i cant help but there is other from darwin on this site i know not many but a few


----------



## Luke_ (May 2, 2006)

pike1 said:


> Dosen't this sound suss to anyone else, he/she dosen't have a phone and cant give her work number, you have to be contacted by them?????



I'm with pike on this one. really nice gesture on your part though trueblue. But I would be very skeptical.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (May 2, 2006)

well if he sends it to darwin theres always a loving home for it here


----------



## hugsta (May 2, 2006)

LOL, Mr B, I feel sorry for your sister, you wanting her dead and all....


----------



## MrBredli (May 2, 2006)

Come on hugsta, are you telling me you wouldn't knock off a family member for an albino olive python? :wink:


----------



## krusty (May 2, 2006)

i would take out my sister for an albino olive....lol


----------



## TrueBlue (May 2, 2006)

krusty, do you mean as in take her out on a date to see what develops.? :shock:


----------



## africancichlidau (May 2, 2006)

True Blue, you're a bloody Champ!


----------



## hugsta (May 2, 2006)

mmmm, you got me thinking now mr B... ;-) :lol:


----------



## MURRAY (May 3, 2006)

I would firstly like to say thanks to all who have commented on the situation. I know people will be sceptial but that's they way we are. I have PM'd True blue and hope to hear back from him. The reason I didn't give out my phone numbers is that I live on the Army barracks and we don't have private numbers and I can't afford to keep a mobile. So you can see why so many people use my work number. 
Again thanks to you all and I will post some pictures of Samantha with the snake when she gets back to Darwin.


----------



## crackers (May 3, 2006)

some interesting comments on this thread......
good on ya trueblue your a top bloke in my book, will most prob be doing buisness with you down the track 
best of luck for samantha


----------



## MURRAY (May 3, 2006)

Thanks crackers and thanks again to all. A special one goes to you TrueBlue.


----------



## BargainBucket (May 3, 2006)

MURRAY said:


> I would firstly like to say thanks to all who have commented on the situation. I know people will be sceptial but that's they way we are. I have PM'd True blue and hope to hear back from him. The reason I didn't give out my phone numbers is that I live on the Army barracks and we don't have private numbers and I can't afford to keep a mobile. So you can see why so many people use my work number.
> Again thanks to you all and I will post some pictures of Samantha with the snake when she gets back to Darwin.



Easy as pie, i have lots of friends on the Army barracks. Send me a pm Murray and i can organise someone to come and say gday to make sure this is all genuine. 

What unit do you work at? Or, just pm me if you dont want to put it up publicly.


----------



## shamous1 (May 3, 2006)

If this is all legit and can be confirmed by a reliable source I will donate $20 as well. I can't afford it but I know what it's like to have a child that spends half their time in Hospital getting treatment.

The smile that kid will have when she sees the snake is worth a million.

Trublue there are not too many men like you in this world. Hopefully one day I'll be donating animals like you do.


----------



## krusty (May 3, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> krusty, do you mean as in take her out on a date to see what develops.? :shock:



that would take a pair of albino olives........LOL


----------



## ad (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I dont think Murray is trying to scam a free snake, nobody could be that callous.
Trueblue - your genoristy is outstanding, well done! 
Cheers
Ad


----------



## TrueBlue (May 3, 2006)

gee thanks guys but, seriously i belive most of you would do the same if the oppotuity arose.
the thought of having a part in making the last year or so of a childs life happy is worth far more than a snake dont you think.


----------



## krusty (May 3, 2006)

yes it is.....


----------



## aussiesnakelover (May 3, 2006)

hmm whats type of snake lol JOKES, what you said is true, but i wouldnt send withour confirmation of correct licencsing and make sure it legit.. no offence murray but youll be amazed what some people are like


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (May 3, 2006)

sorry to hyjack the thread buttt .... ad is that a leaf tail gecko foot in your display picture ? and if it is can u please send me some full body shots 

thanks
nathan


----------



## ad (May 3, 2006)

well spotted Nathan


----------



## orsm (May 3, 2006)

BargainBucket said:


> Easy as pie, i have lots of friends on the Army barracks. Send me a pm Murray and i can organise someone to come and say gday to make sure this is all genuine.
> 
> What unit do you work at? Or, just pm me if you dont want to put it up publicly.



So what's the verdict? Is it legit?


----------



## BargainBucket (May 3, 2006)

Ive had no pm's as yet. But if i do get some, i'll be sure to let you all know the verdict.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 3, 2006)

If it turns out to be a true situation then feel free to book up the frieght on our AAE account Rob.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 3, 2006)

cheers dave, your a lovely man.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 3, 2006)

Hmmmmmm, now thats probally not the correct term for you dave, infact i know its not.


----------



## Kersten (May 3, 2006)

With the abundance of people willing to chip in money for freighting and since Pilbara Pythons has very kindly offered their account to be used for it....perhaps any money that's spare could be sent anyway and used to spruce up the enclosure? We could find out what's in it already and if it's a basic setup add stuff like fake plants to pretty it up, new light fixtures or anything else that may be necessary?? I'd be more than willing to put some money in myself if there's still a need for it.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 3, 2006)

sounds good, maybe we could send her out on a day/night herp trip, or something if we raise enough. might help her see a bit more natural wildlife and might put a smile on her face.


----------



## krusty (May 3, 2006)

sounds good TB


----------



## base2aau (May 3, 2006)

I would be happy to chip if someone is organising something


----------



## kahn_10 (May 3, 2006)

il put money in. anything too see a smile!!!


----------



## Cyborg (May 4, 2006)

Ok sounds like a good idea. I'll chip in $20 too. Pls pm me True Blue if it goes through. Congrats everyone we have some fine ppl on this site.


----------



## MURRAY (May 4, 2006)

Sorry it takes me so long to reply but I can only get on the computer a few times a day. Again thanks to all who have commented and thanks for you time and generosity. For all the people who have said they will donate money I don't think it will be needed now. Not trying to sound rude but thanks for the thought. We put the hat around work and collected some money which should see us through. With the enclosure I have bought it into work at it has all been fixed up and a light even but in. It looks great and it's escape proof. I have PM'D BargainBucket so I can talk to her so she can send someone out to see me.
Again, thanks.


----------



## peterescue (May 4, 2006)

And when you talk to BargainBucket we need to have a description of that person to lay another debate to rest.
:twisted:


----------



## BargainBucket (May 4, 2006)

peterescue said:


> And when you talk to BargainBucket we need to have a description of that person to lay another debate to rest.
> :twisted:



LMAO. 

Im not Brodie Wilson.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 4, 2006)

Hope it all works out well.


----------



## MURRAY (May 18, 2006)

Hi all, sorry it has taken so long to reply but I have been in Sydney since the begining of last week. Sad news is that Samantha past away last week while in hospital. Her dad would like to thank you all for your kind thoughts and a special one for TrueBlue for his extra bit of kindness. I would also like to say thanks to all who wrote a reply and for your kind thoughts. It is good to see there are still people out there who can give help to people in need. Again thanks!!!

Chris


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2006)

sorry


----------



## Possum (May 18, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that, my condolescences :cry:


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 18, 2006)

if I had any I would so...sorry


----------



## FAY (May 18, 2006)

OMG that is sooo sad....that poor family....I know what it is like to lose a child....there is nothing (and I mean nothing) worse.


----------



## ad (May 18, 2006)

Condolences Murray and Family,
A parent's worst nightmare, I doubt I would cope.
I hope the pain eases to happy memories for you all
Regards
Adam


----------



## snakeeyes (May 18, 2006)

im so sorry to hear that murry, love and prayer go out to you and your family 

tracey


----------



## Kersten (May 18, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Murray :cry:


----------



## jordo (May 18, 2006)

Sorry, and condolences to the whole family.
Jordan


----------



## Slateman (May 18, 2006)

This is so sad. Only joy I had by reading this topic is that some of our members do have great heard and offered support.
Good on you True Blue and others whoo offered help.
True Blue is example of generosity. Thanks to his donation of snake to APS which we sold in auction, we are slightly ahead with our finances to pay for APS dedicated Australian server.
Must say that we have many people here on APS who do support us continuesly.


----------



## soulweaver (May 18, 2006)

sorry to hear that murray. Hope the family is doing well, in what is such a bad time.


----------



## krusty (May 18, 2006)

i am so sorry to here that............


----------



## Rennie (May 18, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that :cry:


----------



## SLACkra (May 18, 2006)

my condolences to the family. big pat on the back to rob and all those who were going to help her. i hope the parents manage to cope though i can only imagine how difficult it must be for them :cry:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2006)

sorry for your loss,i am looking at my kids realising how lucky i am


----------

